# Calling all cat owners



## Jaycee (5 April 2015)

I'm after some advice please.

I have just taken in a pregnant cat for a friend who sadly is unable to keep her. I have no experience of pregnant cats or kittens - what I would like to know is what are the early signs of her going into labour? is there any special food she should have now or after kittens are born? and how soon after giving birth can she be neutered or get pregnant again?

(You may think I am mad taking this cat in but there is a valid reason, this cat used to belong to me and I had to re-home her when I moved and it broke my heart that I couldn't take her with me, (I am now back in a suitable environment to have cats again) now the friend is in the same boat sadly. Cat is very realxed almost to the point its possible she may have some kind of memory of us - she has only been gone just under a year).


----------



## spike123 (5 April 2015)

How pregnant is she? Look out for her starting to nest (finding a suitable place she thinks is safe to have the babies) In early labour she will probably be quite vocal and affectionate. Mine tried to give birth on my lap with her first litter and wouldn't let me leave her side. They can spay her pretty soon after she gives birth. She can fall pregnant again a few weeks after giving birth so make sure you keep her in and safe from any neighbouring tom cats before you get her to the vets.


----------



## Jaycee (5 April 2015)

I'm not sure how far along she is, she's only a small cat normally but she's got a huge belly - am I right in thinking that gestation is about 6 weeks? She'll have to stay in for about 3 weeks anyway and I'm guessing that she may have them during this period. There are a couple of tom cats close by so I will definately be getting her seen to asap afterwards just to be on the safe side!


----------



## spike123 (7 April 2015)

it's around 8 weeks that they carry for. If she's already got a huge belly chances are she's closer to giving birth than just pregnant. usually in the last 2 weeks their bellies become pretty huge.


----------



## twiggy2 (7 April 2015)

they are pregnant for 9 weeks and can become pregnant again within a few days of giving birth, diet wise if she is in good condition continue offering her normal food, you can give specific food but that is best left till the kits are born as it can encourage large kits and increase birthing difficulties and is only needed of she drops condition


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 April 2015)

No experience of pregnant moggies I'm afraid. However, I am pleased that you are able to have your cat back.  You do realise that you MUST, WITHOUT FAIL post loads of pics of kittens.


----------



## hackneylass2 (7 April 2015)

Great that you got your kitty back.
I would take to the vets to get a decent approximation as to when she will give birth, then plan accordingly.
IF she is not as far along as she seems to be, and you are not going to keep her kittens it might be as well to ask if aborting them is feasible.
That might sound harsh, but kitten season is upon us now and good  homes will be few and far between. 
One thing is paramount really, get Mum spayed asap.
I hope all goes well.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 April 2015)

Jaycee said:



			I'm after some advice please.

I have just taken in a pregnant cat for a friend who sadly is unable to keep her. I have no experience of pregnant cats or kittens - what I would like to know is what are the early signs of her going into labour? is there any special food she should have now or after kittens are born? and how soon after giving birth can she be neutered or get pregnant again?

(You may think I am mad taking this cat in but there is a valid reason, this cat used to belong to me and I had to re-home her when I moved and it broke my heart that I couldn't take her with me, (I am now back in a suitable environment to have cats again) now the friend is in the same boat sadly. Cat is very realxed almost to the point its possible she may have some kind of memory of us - she has only been gone just under a year).
		
Click to expand...

One for me here as I have had my own pregnant cat as well as many CP cats pregnant..  Firstly I would get her to vet to give her once over, and make them aware of the situation. Next  They might suggest a food diet for her to get the most amount of nutrition while she is pregnant then after when lactating.


 As she gets close she will start to nest build somewhere in the house, she will get very big almost like she is dragging her belly along, the kittens will make her change shape as they are moving through the birth canal.  Once she is in labour you can leave her to it but watch her in case difficulties.


You will need to check the umbilical cords on them and once they are out make sure all the birth sacks are out and not cord left on the kitten.  The vet may give you spray for this or suggest you go in with them at this point.    If any not breathing you need to wipe away any mucus and shake them upside down etc but wont on into this now  as sure nothing will go wrong.

 Must say I don't care who you are but you can't help but melt when  you pick up a lifeless kitten and put it too your chest while your having a hot flush and then you feel the lifeless body start to scratch you  that is the most amazing thing  to feeling.  I remember it soooooooooooo clearly.


----------

